# Any newbies want to join forces?!?!?



## sloppydawg123 (Dec 10, 2013)

My buddy and I have been hunting a few years, but out of state. We have all the basics, boat, blinds, decoys, ect. And are looking to do some Georgia hunting this year.

It seems there are quite a few of us "newer" duck hunters on the forum seeking help, advice, and ride-a-longs of others, and I figured I'd start a thread here and see if anyone wants to get together and put in some hours to get on some birds. Figured we can join forces and try to ease the learning curve together. 

If interested just put some basic down, location, when you're free to hunt, and how far you're willing to travel.

I live up in Roswell, am free on weekends, and happy to travel a few hours to scout and hunt.


----------



## sloppydawg123 (Dec 10, 2013)

To some of the more seasoned members that are willing to share their time and knowledge, maybe you guys can post to this thread if you ever have an open seat, and are willing to help one of the newer guys on here.

I know people are often hesitant to share a hunt, but for someone like myself it'd be great experience just to share some time scouting with some of the veterans, so when I go to scout on my own I have a better idea of what to look out for.


----------



## FalconsFan (Dec 11, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## strutlife (Dec 11, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## The Fever (Dec 11, 2013)

Excellent idea to the OP....


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 11, 2013)

Good to see some positive coming out of this forum. That's what it was designed for. Good Post.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 11, 2013)

Drop me a line... I'm always looking for new folks to hunt with


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Let me know I'm always down for a new hunting buddy. And duck hunting buddy


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 11, 2013)

valdosta, free on the weekends. willing to travel an hr or so. get at me!!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Dec 11, 2013)

let me know. im in winder/bethlehem. my off days differ per week. i work 6 days and im off 3. pm me up if anybody wants to go. i really dont have but one place and not too sure how good it is. just got permission on monday.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 11, 2013)

Baseball hunter where can catch a monster of a bass like that

On a serious note this a good idea.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 11, 2013)

I am in Woodstock and can go during the week if I have notice. Still trying to learn. PM me any time.


----------



## TechTroutBum (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in Columbus and I'll be hunting mostly weekends unless I'm in Atlanta.  PM me if you're in the area


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm your huckelberry,send pm for middle ga.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 22, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Baseball hunter where can catch a monster of a bass like that
> 
> On a serious note this a good idea.



That my friend can be caught at the big bass lake known as Ft Yargo


----------



## JeffJo1204 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in middle Georgia (Macon area).  If anyone wants to hunt on the weekends just let me know. Thanks


----------



## WillF (Dec 28, 2013)

Mallard mafia checking in. Looking for ducks. Y'all seen one?


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Best Thing Yet!!!  Good Thread!!


----------



## smellem (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone wanting to hunt together New Year's Day?


----------



## triton196 (Dec 28, 2013)

im game for new years day maybe pm me


----------



## Khewitt (Dec 29, 2013)

My off days differ every week but i have lots of time off to hunt. Im in the carrollton/villa rica area and am willing to drive an hour or so. My only request is that you MUST not mind me having my 3 y/o daugther along on the hunt. She is my sidekick and loves it as much as anyone. i have all the basics - boat, deks, truck etc.


----------



## Apache_Mech15 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm in Richmond hill, ga and have 2jan-15 Jan on leave and looking for mentorship if anyone wants to teach a newer guy.


----------



## Rward3310 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sent you a PM apache


----------



## HossBog (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in Columbia county, as shown. My kick bucket list is duck hunting... Weekdays are better for me, but can go on Saturday too.


----------



## Gonzo9978 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in the Kingston area. That's close to Rome... Cartersv... I live in the sticks about an hour north of you. New duck hunter myself, PM  me, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## strutlife (Dec 30, 2013)

In gwinnett co. Pretty flexible schedule.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hoss I might can help you out if I find some birds


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 30, 2013)

I was curious how are the "newbies" doing so far this season.  Pictures of spots found, birds killed, stories, etc.  This might need to be another thread I was just wondering since some of you guys seemed to have teamed up.


----------



## bryanvernon (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in for a new years day hunt, Im in newnan and can drive basically anywhere. 2-3 hrs lol


----------



## UGABuckeye (Dec 31, 2013)

I am looking to get more serious about ducks and would like to find some guys to hunt and learn with. I have been a few times around Lake Eufaula and had some success with a few woodies, mergansers, and one green head. I have everything I need (shotgun, waders, decoys, etc) except a boat.

I live in Chamblee, available on the weekends, and willing to drive up to 2-3 hours.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 2, 2014)

If your close to Lake Russell or Clark Hill give me a shout. I hunt alone and it sucks.


----------



## Jmc1124 (Jan 2, 2014)

Marietta and free on the weekends, I have the essentials an am a newb as well. Willing to travel a couple hours if needed, would love to learn more...


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 2, 2014)

Love turkey, deer, and hog hunting, but finally got into duck hunting about 5 years ago and I'm always respectful of other hunters in the field. I'm in the Savannah area and I'm up for making new hunting buddies/friends. Willing to drive about an hour. Have a camo aluminum boat with 40hp, variety of dekes, etc.


----------



## Jlbankston (Jan 3, 2014)

Im down in savannah looking for a spot to go tomorrow if you got one ill go with you


----------



## spyder2222 (Jan 4, 2014)

Would love to join up with some experienced folks. I have been hunting two years and still have a lot to learn. Love to duck hunt but public hunting areas are tough. I'm available Friday Saturday and Sunday. Have all the essentials and a small boat. Live in McDonough. Let me know. Awesome thread!


----------



## bryanvernon (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok its wednesday, time to plan this weekends hunts. Who wants to band together for a sunday hunt or has room for 2 to go with them. We have boat and Wma licenses if neccesary, cold weather is here and with the rain possibly pushing in it should be a good weekend for new birds.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 8, 2014)

Walker Co./Catoosa Co. area. I have a boat I'm working on turning into a blind. I'm down for learning and willing to literally drive anywhere. I don't care the distance to get advice and learn. My plans are chickamauga lake for myself.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 16, 2014)

*I can drive to alaska if I butter the wife up enough.*

Its a new season, this is a good thread. I grew up shooting birds in Fl, this GA stuff is different from the everglade landscape im used too. I am in the savannah/Ft Stewart area. Im not new to the hunting, just the area. Anyone has a seat open or want to Kayak hunt/ learn this area hit me up. I have my gun/ammo/camo and yak.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 16, 2014)

i believe this thread is good as well. just checked my duck pond today and found that it has dried up about 80% of it. my intent was to take my girlfriend on her first ever duck hunt down there rather then brave public land on opening weekend but it looks like that idea has now died. I have a boat/deeks/everything just no place to hunt lol


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 16, 2014)

*checked 3 spots today.*

Looked at 3 areas today on Ft Stewart. Next week im going to bring the yak to work (night shifts) and throw in for a better look around when I get off at 0530. They look Ducky to me, doesnt mean they are though. Still have 3 to 4 miles of water to paddle around too, maybe more.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 16, 2014)

whether I'm joining in on a hunt or letting someone tag alone i always enjoy making a buddy or two. It's always nice to learn a thing a two from each other.. I've got a few private holes as well as public. Got boat, decoys, and a choke in my gun.. I'm ready when yall are. I'm about an hour just south of Atlanta.


----------



## lincolnton1019 (Nov 17, 2014)

carolinagreenhead said:


> If your close to Lake Russell or Clark Hill give me a shout. I hunt alone and it sucks.



Give me a call. I live on Clarkhill lake. I have lived and hunted here for 15 years. I hunt alone most of the time also. Shoot me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 17, 2014)

Good luck boys


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in lizella. I know absolutely nothing about duck hunting new shotgun and a boat I'd like to Learn myself or someone could shoot me the basics to duck hunting.thanks!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 17, 2014)

I hunt the hill a lot... If y'all get done this way let me know


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 17, 2014)

There is something about those green heads in the pictures making me want to actually get one myself. I know my dad got the them in Illinoise when he grew up. But in S. Fl all we had were models. My eyeballs will be straining to pick one out of the woodies and birds. You know when your looking so hard to see a duck on a bad day and a mosquito tricks you? Thats how ill be looking for a green head. If I shoot the head off it, its still getting out on the wall.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Them came from here.... Late season birds....


----------



## hpericht (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in the Savannah area and available on the weekends. I have everything to hunt including a kayak but no motorized boat and willing to travel an 1-1.5 hours out.


----------



## devilchild (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in the Columbus area and mostly hunt alone on public land mostly on the weekends but occasionally during the week. I am not an expert but enjoy the hunt and have a few public places to go if someone wants to team up. Also open to trying new areas and meeting new folks. Have boat and dekes. PM me.


----------

